# My macro shots...



## Emanuel M

Hi, been a while since I've posted here.
I bought a 40mm Micro lens for my D5300, and I use it mostly for product but I am also trying some macro on some insects 

I begin with some fruit Flies (drosophila)












This one was about 2mm (a little bigger than the other that I posted above).











It was a good first try, and I was amazed on how much close I could get to these flies.
I can hardly see them at naked eye 

After that I saw a little spider on a tube and brought her home.


----------



## Emanuel M

Some ladybugs (coccinellidae) 
















And a domestic Bee (Apis mellifera)











Cheers


----------



## jcdeboever

Excellent. Glass is sharp!

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Emanuel M

It is indeed 
I'm really pleased with the lens.
Despite not being the ideal lens for wildlife macro, it still does a good job (for me, at least) 

Cheers


----------



## Emanuel M

More little bugs (this time with my new Nikon D7200) 

#1





#2





#3





#4





#5





#6





#7





#8





#9





#10





Cheers


----------



## Emanuel M

One more of the Lilioceris lilii.
I am trying new ways to better diffuse the light.

#1


https://flic.kr/p/H5Guos

#2


https://flic.kr/p/H5GuyY

Cheers


----------



## KC1

Makes me want to go buy a can of Flit.


----------



## kalgra

Wow these are just fantastic! Puts mine to shame and Macro is pretty much all I have done for the last year. Really love the colors, composition and how sharp these are.

Are you doing much in post?
Are you using a ring flash or just a regular flash with a diffuser? Would love to know more!


----------



## Emanuel M

Im using a regular flash plus a diffuser with some mods.






Here are some more shots.

#1




#2




Cheers


----------



## Emanuel M

Regarding the post production.
It's the usual stuff.






In LIghtroom:

- correction of lens profiles
- highlights to the minimum
- shadows to the max
- white and blacks adjustments
- -30 on the contrast
- +30 on clarity

- On HSL:
  - Desaturate yellows
  - Saturate the reds

In Photoshop:

- Cloning some hairs and imperfections.

Cheers


----------



## jcdeboever

Excellent set and mod. 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## citizendeck

These are really wonderful, thanks for sharing! Composition is just lovely. Which macro lens have you been using? It seems to be serving you well. Do you find you're enjoying your product shots as much as the little critters? Also, how close are you getting to these little guys to shoot? I'm amazed they're all so cooperative!


@sherrnouveau


----------



## Emanuel M

I'm only using the Nikon 40mm micro, because it's the o ly macro lens I own for now 
I am thinking on getting the Tokina 100mm for the insect work.

I think these little guys don't mind if I take them some shots.
The secret to shoot macro is patience and a good eye 
I prefer to shoot outdoor, but sometimes I take one or two to shoot at home.
I release them one or two days after the shoot and payment 

Cheers


----------



## ZombiesniperJr

Nice shots


----------



## Emanuel M

Two more 











Cheers


----------



## kalgra

Loving it!


----------



## citizendeck

Wow, great macro as usual Emanuel. Love the vibrant colors against the black background!


----------



## Emanuel M

My wife's goddaughter brought me a flower with a tiny bug


----------



## davholla

Emanuel M said:


> My wife's goddaughter brought me a flower with a tiny bug


Nice photos.  I think that is a carpet beetle Anthrenus verbasci.  Here is a bad photo I took of the same beetle (if I am right)
EF7A2709beetle


----------



## goooner

These are excellent, a Macro lens is definately on my list, was thinking in the 90-100mm range though.


----------



## Emanuel M

davholla said:


> Nice photos.  I think that is a carpet beetle Anthrenus verbasci.  Here is a bad photo I took of the same beetle (if I am right)
> EF7A2709beetle


Thanks 
Yeah, I think it's the same bug. It's very very tiny...



goooner said:


> These are excellent, a Macro lens is definately on my list, was thinking in the 90-100mm range though.


Thanks.
I think the best range it's right on the 90-100mm, like you said.
The 40mm is amazing on sharp and definition, but the working distance is too small (4cm).

I might buy a Tokina 100mm.

Cheers


----------



## Emanuel M

Here's a Fly! 






It's a stack of 12 exposures to focus the head.

Cheers


----------



## OGsPhotography

Amazing work.


----------



## Emanuel M

Thanks


----------



## Emanuel M

Im really happy with this one I made today.











Cheers


----------



## Emanuel M

Still training light and stacking.
10 exposures just to focus the head 

This fly is beaten up, but it serves me well for the training 

Cheers


----------



## qmr55

Wow those are some awesome shots!


----------



## Emanuel M

More flies 
















Next week I'll be receiving my macro tubes so I can try to get closer.
It will require much more patience, but I think I can do it 

Cheers


----------



## kalgra

Nice! Are these last ones stacked?


----------



## Emanuel M

Yes.
These last ones were 12 and 14 photo stacks 

Cheers


----------



## jcdeboever

Great set


----------



## Emanuel M

Colorful word...












Stack of 17 photos.

Cheers


----------



## Emanuel M

My macro extension tubes arrived today.

With 36mm of tube i get double the magnification 











This last one is with maximum crop.





I'm getting there.
I can already show the holes on these beautiful eyes 

Cheers


----------



## sw_

Question. 

How in the heck do you guys get these things to stay in place for stacked images?


----------



## kalgra

These are really great! Are you using a manual focus rail or one of the fancy ones like the stack shot from cognysis? What software are using to merge the stack?


----------



## kalgra

sw_ said:


> Question.
> 
> How in the heck do you guys get these things to stay in place for stacked images?



Usually sacked images require a dead subject. However I prefer live subjects whenever possible and will often anesthetize the insect with CO2 to put them to sleep long enough to set up the shot the way I want then simply wait for the moment they begin to wake then start firing.


----------



## DScience

Amazing! These seemed to be cropped pretty heavily, but still no grain! Nice job.


----------



## Emanuel M

sw_ said:


> Question.
> 
> How in the heck do you guys get these things to stay in place for stacked images?





kalgra said:


> These are really great! Are you using a manual focus rail or one of the fancy ones like the stack shot from cognysis? What software are using to merge the stack?


Thanks 

I use the lens focus ring 
I use Helicon Focus to stack and then export to LR and Photoshop.



kalgra said:


> sw_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> Question.
> 
> How in the heck do you guys get these things to stay in place for stacked images?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Usually sacked images require a dead subject. However I prefer live subjects whenever possible and will often anesthetize the insect with CO2 to put them to sleep long enough to set up the shot the way I want then simply wait for the moment they begin to wake then start firing.
Click to expand...


Yes, I am using dead flies.
Sometimes I catch them already dead, other times I put them on a glass and wait for them to die.

Cheers


----------



## sw_

kalgra said:


> sw_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> Question.
> 
> How in the heck do you guys get these things to stay in place for stacked images?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Usually sacked images require a dead subject. However I prefer live subjects whenever possible and will often anesthetize the insect with CO2 to put them to sleep long enough to set up the shot the way I want then simply wait for the moment they begin to wake then start firing.
Click to expand...

Makes perfect sense. I was thinking, either these guys have the laziest flies in the world, or they're really good at finding intact dead flies.


----------



## FITBMX

What great photos! You must have a very steady hand, to get such great results with with a focus ring.


----------



## davholla

sw_ said:


> kalgra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sw_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> Question.
> 
> How in the heck do you guys get these things to stay in place for stacked images?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Usually sacked images require a dead subject. However I prefer live subjects whenever possible and will often anesthetize the insect with CO2 to put them to sleep long enough to set up the shot the way I want then simply wait for the moment they begin to wake then start firing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Makes perfect sense. I was thinking, either these guys have the laziest flies in the world, or they're really good at finding intact dead flies.
Click to expand...

Some people get up really early and find insects which are half asleep (not me).


----------



## davholla

kalgra said:


> sw_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> Question.
> 
> How in the heck do you guys get these things to stay in place for stacked images?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Usually sacked images require a dead subject. However I prefer live subjects whenever possible and will often anesthetize the insect with CO2 to put them to sleep long enough to set up the shot the way I want then simply wait for the moment they begin to wake then start firing.
Click to expand...

How do you use CO2 to anesthetize them?

BTW great photos, I really like the side on one.  Do you not find your flash set up difficult where there is lots of vegetation?


----------



## Emanuel M

FITBMX said:


> What great photos! You must have a very steady hand, to get such great results with with a focus ring.


Thanks  
It takes a lot of patience and a steady tripod...



davholla said:


> BTW great photos, I really like the side on one.  Do you not find your flash set up difficult where there is lots of vegetation?


With a short lens like mine (40mm) it's very hard to hard to not hit the vegetation with the flash and diffuser 

Cheers


----------



## davholla

Emanuel M said:


> With a short lens like mine (40mm) it's very hard to hard to not hit the vegetation with the flash and diffuser
> 
> Cheers


I thought that would be a problem.  That is why I often have to use my pop up flash with canon 60mm.
This 



IMG_9353landcrab by davholla2002, on Flickr

Would have been difficult with your rig as it was on the ground, and picking it up was NOT an option.


----------



## Emanuel M

Yes, but with popup flash, without any kind of diffusion, you will get very hard light.
You can also use the flash off camera 

Cheers


----------



## davholla

Emanuel M said:


> Yes, but with popup flash, without any kind of diffusion, you will get very hard light.
> You can also use the flash off camera
> 
> Cheers


Very true, it is a difficult compromise.


----------



## kalgra

davholla said:


> How do you use CO2 to anesthetize them?



Get a jar or container that has two small holes punched in the top of the lid, one on each side. Obviously the holes should be smaller than the bug so it can't get out. Capture the bug In the jar and start releasing a slow flow of co2 into one of the holes. The co2 is more dense than the air in the jar and will fall to the bottom displacing the air/oxygen in the container there by pushing it out the other hole. Once you are sure all the oxygen has been purged it will take about 2-3 minutes for the bug to go to sleep. Some are rather dramatic about it wriggling all around others just kind of curl up and fall over.

The insect will appear dead at first but I assure you it's not. You will then have anywhere between 10-20 minutes to work with the insect without it waking. I use some dental tools and tweezers to carefully place them and move them about. You can repeat this process many times as needed. Many insects respond differently some move slightly some not at all. Some awake suddenly others it's a slow lethargic kind of thing.

For a co2 supply I prefer using a smaller paintball canister fitted with a valve and a basket ball pump needle that can fit into the hole on the jar. All you need to do is just ever so lightly crack the valve open to let the the gas flow.


----------



## Emanuel M

Today was the Tokina 100mm test 

#1






#2





#3





#4





#5





#6





The light is harder to control because I am "so far" from the subject.
With the 40mm I have to be right above the bugs, and I don't need to power up the flash to the maximum nor bumping the ISO.
On the other side, the higher distance makes it easier to catch the insects without disturbing them.

Cheers

EDIT: I don't know what kind of fly is that on #2, #3 and #4.
I call it the Duck fly because of that beak


----------



## kalgra

Those are really nice!


----------



## Emanuel M

Thanks 

I did also try a new thing - Reversed my 50mm 1.8 on top of the Tokina 100mm.






Here's the first attempt.





With the 50mm on top of the Tokina I get about 2.8 or 2.9x magnification (100mm / 50mm = 2X + the 0.8 or 0.9X of the 50mm inverted).

Cheers


----------



## Emanuel M

Here's another...






With the 70-200mm f4 VR + 68mm of tubes + Raynox 250.

Cheers


----------



## jcdeboever

Emanuel M said:


> Here's another...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With the 70-200mm f4 VR + 68mm of tubes + Raynox 250.
> 
> Cheers


Amazing detail. Good composition.


----------



## Emanuel M

Thanks mate.

I just did this one.






I changed the eye color to blueish 

Cheers


----------



## kalgra

Really like this last one. How many images in this stack?


----------



## Emanuel M

Thanks 
I think it's a 60 image stack....

This is so random.
My best extreme macro lens is not a macro lens 
70-200mm f4 VR + Raynox 250 = amazing


----------



## kalgra

Emanuel M said:


> Thanks
> I think it's a 60 image stack....
> 
> This is so random.
> My best extreme macro lens is not a macro lens
> 70-200mm f4 VR + Raynox 250 = amazing



Nice! you did a really good job. I think the angle of the fly worked well for a deep stack like that. Did you use Helicon or Zerene? I played around with both programs and while I will no doubt end up buying both at some point I think I like Zerene better and will probably buy that one first.

I have a Raynox 250 as well I bought it when I got my very first macro lens and dint like the results I was getting so I tucked it away somewhere and have not used it since. I realize now I probably just wasnt skilled enough at the time to get good results from it. I should probably try it out again. 

Was that last one done with the 70-200?


----------



## Emanuel M

Yes 
Today was the 70-200 macro day 

I use helicon focus and helicon remote...

Cheers


----------



## Emanuel M




----------



## Tallgrass1

kalgra said:


> davholla said:
> 
> 
> 
> How do you use CO2 to anesthetize them?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Get a jar or container that has two small holes punched in the top of the lid, one on each side. Obviously the holes should be smaller than the bug so it can't get out. Capture the bug In the jar and start releasing a slow flow of co2 into one of the holes. The co2 is more dense than the air in the jar and will fall to the bottom displacing the air/oxygen in the container there by pushing it out the other hole. Once you are sure all the oxygen has been purged it will take about 2-3 minutes for the bug to go to sleep. Some are rather dramatic about it wriggling all around others just kind of curl up and fall over.
> 
> The insect will appear dead at first but I assure you it's not. You will then have anywhere between 10-20 minutes to work with the insect without it waking. I use some dental tools and tweezers to carefully place them and move them about. You can repeat this process many times as needed. Many insects respond differently some move slightly some not at all. Some awake suddenly others it's a slow lethargic kind of thing.
> 
> For a co2 supply I prefer using a smaller paintball canister fitted with a valve and a basket ball pump needle that can fit into the hole on the jar. All you need to do is just ever so lightly crack the valve open to let the the gas flow.
Click to expand...

An easy alternative is to make an anesthetizing jar. Use any old glass jar and pour a little plaster of paris in the bottom. After cured, pour a little acetone (finger nail polish remover). The plaster will soak it up. Capture the critter. Let them breath the happy gas until they're still. You should get a good 15-20 minutes of work time before they wake up (unless you leave them too long, then they don't wake up). 

Depending on how often the jar is open, the acetone will last quite some time. If they're not anesthetizing quickly, add a little more 'juice'


----------



## Emanuel M

I've migrated to the MFT system.
But I kept my Tokina 100mm 2.8 and I use it with an adapter.
Here are the first results with the E-M5 and GX8.
















At 1:1, I gain 30% more magnification, and I lose 20% of DOF, but it feels familiar to shoot with this combo 

Cheers


----------



## Advanced Photo

Good document photos.


----------



## Emanuel M

It has been a long time since I've posted here...
The snow is leaving and the bugs are coming back 

These days are mostly spiders, but others will come 

#1 - This butterfly was born in my apartment.






#1.2 - Here she is, inside the cocoon





#2 - Found this little guy at work  (he's on a toothpick)





#3 - and today, this lovely jumping spider came to my place 





In the meantime I've changed my equipment once again.
Traded the GX8 for a G85 and sold the Tokina 100mm and bought an amazing Olympus 60mm Macro.

Cheers

​


----------



## k5MOW

Wow. Very very nice.


----------



## LCGLincle

Emanuel M said:


> Hi, been a while since I've posted here.
> I bought a 40mm Micro lens for my D5300, and I use it mostly for product but I am also trying some macro on some insects
> 
> After that I saw a little spider on a tube and brought her home.



I like your fifth insect image the best! I like the orange background here!  [9/10]


----------



## Emanuel M

Some more macro love (this time with a Full Frame and the amazing Tokina 100mm 2.8 Macro).

#1 _Abacetus salzmanni (?)_ (comon ground Beetle)





#2





#3





Cheers​


----------



## Steven Dillon

Certainly off to a fine start.


----------



## Emanuel M

Robber Fly





Cheers​


----------



## jcdeboever

Emanuel M said:


> Robber Fly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers​


Excellent


----------



## Emanuel M

Thanks


----------



## BrentC

Emanuel M said:


> Robber Fly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers​



Great shot.   Just starting to do macro myself.  Have you used the Raynox 250 with the Oly 60mm?    I should have the Raynox 250 in a couple weeks and plan to use it with the 60mm.


----------



## Emanuel M

Thanks mate.
On this shot I've used my Nikon D610 with a Tokina 100mm 2.8 macro.
It's a 20 photo stack.

Also, the tokina is mounted on a PK-13 extension tube (27mm).

Cheers


----------



## BrentC

Emanuel M said:


> Thanks mate.
> On this shot I've used my Nikon D610 with a Tokina 100mm 2.8 macro.
> It's a 20 photo stack.
> 
> Also, the tokina is mounted on a PK-13 extension tube (27mm).
> 
> Cheers



I know you didn't use the Oly 60mm for this shot but I know you had one so I wondered if you ever used the Raynox on it and what you thought of the combination.


----------



## Emanuel M

Post #62 is with the Oly 60mm.
But I didn't try the Raynox with the 60mm, since the crop factor of the MFT sensor system will get you a very good magnification already.

Cheers


----------



## Emanuel M

Testing the Nikon PB-6 extension Bellows





10 photo stack | f/11 | ISO 100 | 13s
Cheers​


----------



## BrentC

Emanuel M said:


> Testing the Nikon PB-6 extension Bellows
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10 photo stack | f/11 | ISO 100 | 13s
> Cheers​



Excellent detail.


----------



## Emanuel M

And another one...






Cheers​


----------



## Gary A.

You are my macro hero.  Thank you for sharing.  

(PS- You seem to have a lot of flies at your place.)


----------



## Emanuel M

Eh eh, thanks 
Indeed, it seems that I have lots of flies in my place.
But, actually, I take most of them home - this kind of work requires a dead body, so I collect corpses 

I collect lots of flies and spiders, essentially at work.
But, occasionally  yes, I find one or two in my apartment from time to time 

Cheers


----------



## Emanuel M

This one is different 





Cheers​


----------



## Emanuel M

Blue caterpillar















Cheers​


----------



## Emanuel M

I bought a Magnifier lens to invert on top of the PB-6 Bellows.
It's a EL-Nikkor 50mm 2.8







And my first ant 





Cheers​


----------



## BrentC

Emanuel M said:


> I bought a Magnifier lens to invert on top of the PB-6 Bellows.
> It's a EL-Nikkor 50mm 2.8
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my first ant
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers​



Wow!


----------



## JPI

Emanuel M said:


> Thanks
> 
> I did also try a new thing - Reversed my 50mm 1.8 on top of the Tokina 100mm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the first attempt.



So I'm looking at the dent in the grill, wondering if it had to pull over to scrape tiny (er) bug guts off the windshield


----------



## Emanuel M

Yes, finally caught a horsefly (tabanus bovinus)










Cheers​


----------



## BrentC

Stunning!  This is what I am hoping achieve.


----------



## Peeb

Some stunning stuff in here!


----------



## Emanuel M

Thanks guys 

Cheers


----------



## snowbear

Beautiful work.  I want to try this.


----------

